# St Louis show finds



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my goodies from the St Louis show today. It was a better turnout than the last show. More vendors, more customers.
Got to catch up w/ HOJoe, KDog, & met Old Blue. Visited w/ several from the St. Louis area.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice bunch of goodies there FCB. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It was a good show. I got some dash bodys (can't go wrong @ $10 ea), a couple of tjet chassis, a couple of AW xtractions and a nice green Cheeta with no glass (anybody got one for sale or trade?). Also a copper brush and a saw-type blade for my dremel. Here's a couple of shots of what I got.
hojoe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice haul, show us those decals. Are they vinyl or peel n stick?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice finds.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey hojo my wife said I could not get the saw blade. lol


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Good stuff there you guys got.

We decided to not make the 10 hour round trip and instead spent the gas/hotel $$ on a few eBay slot items.

Not as much fun as shopping in person though.


Congrats on your finds.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

She's right! You'd cut your finger off. And she'd have to deal with it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those saw blades are great!!! Respect it though, as they have a tendency to bind mid cut and either rip the part out of your hand, or try to walk into your fingers!:freak: I've had too many close calls!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice finds! Always glad to hear about a successful show.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*+1 on revealing that decal type and source....*

... They look promising... Whats the 411 FCB ??


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes FCB! Please do tell us about those decals!!! pig


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Sorry I been sleeping alot. The decal are ultracal decals peel and stick.The decals are clear coated and crisper. Nice and thin . No bleeding through.If you want them to lay on seams use a hair dryer a little heat and push and it will lay down. Now for the bad news very few roof / hood number and contingency and only two ho interior .few headlights and body stripes. Take a lo ok at www.innovativehobbysupply.com I hope I help you guys out. fcb / Lendell


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

PS .14.95 a sheet. fcb


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks , Lendell!! pig


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Someone was gonna send me some glass for the cheeta I got at the show. I cleaned out my pms cause it was full and now I don't know who it was. Would you please pm me with what happened? Whoever you are.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Send me one too!


----------

